# Corrupt atapi.sys and ataport.sys after Vista SP1 install



## Jayster456 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi all

Help! Please 

I'm running Vista Ultimate 64bit. I recently installed SP1 and since then I've been getting dumps (blue screens etc). I was in contact with a Microsoft support personal who analyzed the dump files and said my Ataport.sys file was corrupt. She then advise me how to install the replacement file she had attached to the email. I followed the instructions however now my computer wont boot up at all (and I find myself typing this email from a different computer). Obviously I must have mucked up somewhere :sigh:


*I wonder if anyone who is running Vista Ultimate 64 with SP1 (or has the files) could send me them to me (via reply post within a zip)?*

*Atapi.sys - Version 6.0.6000.16632* - _Size 22,584 - Dated 19-Jan-2008_
*Ataport.sys - Version 6.0.6000.16632* - _Size 123,960 - Dated 19-Jan-2008 05:10 x64_

Unfortunately, whilst trying to fix the problem myself I've since deleted my copies of both of these files and cant get in to Outlook to copy them from the zip Microsoft sent me). _Yeah, that was silly of me._


The files are quoted in this update (which I had installed prior to the SP1 install);
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;943899&sd=rss&spid=11922


I’m asking because the Microsoft support centre is closed and I really need to get my PC back online… would appreciated any help.

Thanks in advance, Jay


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello Jayster456

Welcome to TSF

You could try reinstalling Vista SP1 then downloading the hotfix that your linked to. If SP1 corrupts these files then it makes sense that once installed the hotfix will re-write the files. :smile:

Regards




Craig


----------



## Jayster456 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Craig

Unfortunately I cant get my computer to boot up whilst these files are corrupt. I've tried safe mode and even the Vista repair function via the DVD and they both fail to correct the files. I'd like to try reinstalling SP1 (or uninstalling it) and the hotfix again but cant until the computer actually boots up.

I'm guessing if I manually place the files in the directory, Vista will boot up and hot know the difference and everything will work again. Does that sound like it will work? 

Thanks for your time Craig

:smile:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

I have done the very same procedure before

1. As the PC boots tap F10
2. Select Startup Repair
***This will take you to the *System recovery options*
3. Select command prompt

From there you should be able to manually place the files using cmd codes. using the *Dir* command navigate to the folder where the files are.

Alternatively you could manually create an entry in the BCD Boot.ini file for the earlier version of the Windows operating system.

go through steps 1 - 3

Then insert your installation CD and then type

*Drive:\Windows\system32\Bcdedit /create {ntldr} /d "xxx"*

***Replace *xxx* with the vista product you have i.e *Drive:\Windows\system32\Bcdedit /create {ntldr} /d "Vista Home premium"*

Failing this then you will have to reinstall Vista, if you have any doubts about the procedure please seek more advice

regards



Craig


----------



## Jayster456 (Apr 5, 2008)

> From there you should be able to manually place the files using cmd codes. using the Dir command navigate to the folder where the files are.


Yep, thats what I want to do. The problem I have is, I need a copy of those files. Would you be able to attach them via reply post in a zip for me? Would be greatly appreciated!

I cant get to the copy the Microsoft person sent me because they are stuck in my Outlook.pst and Vista wont boot


----------



## Jayster456 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Craig

Thanks for your help, I've now fixed the problem. I was able to get the two files via an Image I took back in late Jan (before the SP1 install). I've copied these back in to the System32\Driver folder and Vista booted up with no problems. You can bet I'll be taking an updated image today as its certainly saved the day!

Case closed :woot:

Thanks again, Jay


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Woot Woot lmao

I'm glad to hear its fixed :smile:
I love little procedures like that lol but i think
i'll take an image of mine now just incase :wink:

Regards




Craig


----------



## dogsbody (Dec 24, 2007)

If someone could let me know where the files are located or send me a copy that would be appreicated as im having the same problem


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

You should be able to get the files from here

Atapi.sys

Ataport.sys

***If an error page appears press *"Press to try again"* and the download is available again

Regards




Craig


----------



## dogsbody (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks craig!!!


----------

